

Why so many who doubt climate change here? - chriskanan
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/03/opinions/sutter-climate-skeptics-woodward-oklahoma/index.html

======
stephengillie
About 1/2 of this article is about the reporter discovering people with his
last name living nearby, and trying to contact them.

The rest of this rambling tale shows Oklahomans as either backwards
disbelievers that cling to their beliefs in the face of evidence, or jaded
cynics who see politicians and environmentalists saying one thing and doing
another.

At one point the reporter found a high schooler, who believed in climate
change but didn't want to feel responsible. And that seems to be the thesis of
the article - that a lot of climate change deniers aren't denying climate
change, they're denying that their little body and little car could possibly
impact this great-big planet Earth, and so something else must be going on.

